# calcium for shrimp



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

What kind/brand of pre-made foods contain alot of dietary calcium for shrimp? I've been losing some shrimp recently and i believe i've narrowed the cause down to not having enough calcium. I feed my shrimp a mix of crushed algae wafers and wafers for plecos/cories every 2 days, 30% bi-weekly water changes. I have a ton of berried shrimp, and alot of babies swimming around the tank but every so often i'll find a dead adult shrimp usually right after a molt.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Veggie sticks with calcium from sugarglider.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I add a little drop of liquid calcium by Kents Marine in my tanks...very little. A friend of mine puts a regular calcium tablet (the kind we take ourselves) in her tanks for her snails, and it just dissolves slowly over a period of time...not a bad idea for shrimps too.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Would one of those calcium blocks used for turtles work too?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish_Man said:


> Would one of those calcium blocks used for turtles work too?


Yes. On another note, so would cuttlebone (for birds).


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

this is what i use every water change, very effective.
U will see the molting rate in your tank will be high.
Remember the shrimp go to this changes: Molt > Mate > Breed.
read this link on DIY guide.
http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/homemade-calcium-buffer.html.

dp


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, i actually add Calcium Montmorillonite Clay (koi clay) into my tanks after water changes. I just wasn't sure if it was producing the same effect as foods with high calcium content because i read somewhere that dietary calcium is different than having calcium in the water column and that dietary calcium is much more beneficial to shrimps.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

be careful about adding calcium to the water it will raise ph and kh. I also feed my shrimp veggies sticks with calcium. I see them molt a lot but I don't think my crystal and yellow like it as much as the amano and red cherries do.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I add KOI clay into tanks from time to time.

John, you didn't mention what shrimps you have problem with. I believe that _bee shrimps_ need more calcium and might be other minerals than _neocaridina_.


----------



## bettasandbeads (Aug 18, 2010)

*calcium*

I have snails and I just throw a calcium tab in ever week or so. I haven't noticed that it changes the pH or hardness much. But then again I have lots of snails and they are always laying clutches.
I use the no-name brand from the drug store. Just plan calcium, doesn't need additives.
For the tank I have shrimp in I add one every other week.
Use to use liquid calcium but was hard to find.
Hope that helps.
Catherine


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

When I had ghost shrimp, I'd occasionally throw in a calcium supplement (for people, because I take them too!) and they and the snails would eat it.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Hey Igor, sorry i forgot to mention that its my crs tank that i'm having problems with. I have yellow shrimp in there with them and they're doing just fine. My crs are breeding like rabbits and i see quite a few shrimplets around the tank but about every couple weeks i'll find a dead adult.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I appreciate the calcium tablet suggestions, i'll try dropping a couple into some tank water to test and see if it has any effect on the ph. My parents take calcium supplements so i have a ton of them around to use


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Jonathon, please make sure that the calcium is just *straight calcium*, not one of the ones with Vitamin D or any other additions to it....


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

whats wrong with Vitamin D? I made some diy frozen food for my fish and shrimp with calcium bills with vitamin D


bettaforu said:


> Hi Jonathon, please make sure that the calcium is just *straight calcium*, not one of the ones with Vitamin D or any other additions to it....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> be careful about adding calcium to the water it will raise ph and kh. I also feed my shrimp veggies sticks with calcium. I see them molt a lot but I don't think my crystal and yellow like it as much as the amano and red cherries do.


I made some water measurements after adding KIO clay in a tank. I noticed only small growth of KH, and I've added a lot.
GH was the same.

Based on what Shirakura writes about their mineral powder, it's a right affect for shrimp mineral additive.

But again, changes are almost invisible.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Hi Jonathon, please make sure that the calcium is just *straight calcium*, not one of the ones with Vitamin D or any other additions to it....


So what should I be looking for? Can you list what is labeled on your packaging? I hope they got smaller sizes as well unless you get a population explosion.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info Igor. I figured since my dad already has koi clay for his pond, i'd save some money on shrimp mineral powders and just use that instead


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Would I be correct to assume that mosua mineral plus had All the minerals, including Ca+ I need for my crs? Or should I get a special feed?


----------



## Gale (Aug 23, 2021)

bettaforu said:


> I add a little drop of liquid calcium by Kents Marine in my tanks...very little. A friend of mine puts a regular calcium tablet (the kind we take ourselves) in her tanks for her snails, and it just dissolves slowly over a period of time...not a bad idea for shrimps too.


I just grabbed a bottle of Kents Marine liquid calcium on a whim, but then couldnt figure out if it contains salt! Do you think this is the best solution or should i return it?


----------

